# Opinions on Commencal Max Max...



## big boy phil (Jun 10, 2005)

Does anyone here actually have this bike? Or at least seen on in person and or ridden it? I've only seen one review of it online, and don't see very much mention of it here. Whats the deal with it? Is it a decent bike? From what I have read, the frame is ok, but the parts are just there to get you started, and are meant to be upgraded as they break, or better quality ones are desired.


----------



## big boy phil (Jun 10, 2005)

no comments huh? i guess i'll keep reading and see what i come up with.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

I know 5 riders around here that have them and they all like 'em. The geometry is good--comparable to most of the dirt jumpers out there. The HiTen fork is the reason the bike is cheaper than others. The 2008 came in black. The 2009 only in "fuschia"!?!










_*Commencal Absolut Max Max 2009 Bike*
- A tough, versatile aluminum Dirt Jumper at a nice price (new 09 color)
- Horizontal dropouts, one speed drive train 
- Fork: Commencal HiTen steel 
- Steering: Tange Fatty MX2 headset, Commencal 31.8mm 2" rise 6061 bar, Commencal FR 60mm stem, Commencal grips
- Seating: C-Trail by Velo saddle, Commencal HiTen steel seatpost, Commencal seat clamp 
- Wheels: Alex DM-18 rims, Commencal disc-ready hubs, stainless spokes, Kenda K-Rad 26x2.3" tires
- Weight: 13.7kgs/30.4lbs (long has 0.7" longer top tube than short)_

https://www.ride-this.com/index.php/commencal-max-max-09-complete-bike-long-fuchsia.html

local rider Frank on his max max:


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

The Max Max also comes in Orange...the wheels suck! The rest of the bike is a ton of fun. Throw a fork and some wheels on and go rock it!


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

if its priced like on the interwebs (500-600?) i would pass
can get a better bike for that and not worry about upgrading so much


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

clewttu said:


> if its priced like on the interwebs (500-600?) i would pass
> can get a better bike for that and not worry about upgrading so much


I have to agree on this...it's a great bike if you all ready have some extra stuff like Matt did. The CG for next year will be the freaking deal!


----------



## big boy phil (Jun 10, 2005)

thanks for the comments. I ended up going a different route instead. I put money down on a Volume Sledhammer. I'll hopefully get it tomorrow. 
thanks again. I may revisit the idea of the Max Max at a different time though. I really like the idea of a rigid front end.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

That is a different route. I must have missed the fact you wanted it rigid...It probably would have just needed a better rear wheel.

The Sledge is a fun bike. Post some pics when you get it.


----------

